# wax comparison finals



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

there have been a lot of posts about which waxes are good and some good things have been said about zaino. well, i found a report done by guru reports done on over fourty different waxes. they did a top rating for cheap (Armor All Protective Barrier Car Wax), middle ( Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba), and expensive waxes (P21S Concours- look Carnauba Wax). then they gave the overall best rating to zaino which is synthetic so it didn't place in any of the previous categories. here's what they said,
"Best in Class" honors in the synthetic wax category were awarded to Zaino Brothers Show Car Polish. This product achieved the highest overall score, one of only a handful to receive an overall grade of "B" or better. The test results indicate Zaino offers outstanding shine with unbeatable long lasting protection.
I'll be getting some of that stuff.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

And what are the credentials of "guru reports?" Not trying to be a jerk, but to objectively evaluate research -- you need to know qualifications, etc. as you simply can't believe everything you read.


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

This is what helped to convince me to buy Zaino....after much reading and research I've yet to find anyone to say anything bad about it (except for maybe the time involved)

http://www.nsxsc.com/nsexcitement/waxtest.html

When I guy admits his and much more expensive wax isn't as good I'll take that as a truly honest opinion.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Through all of the threads I've seen here, Zaino is by far the prefered car polish. I tried some and will never use anything else. They are also very helpful, willing to give you hints to help make your car look better than the day you purchased it. Now that the weather is starting to warm up around here, I'll be spending some time with my goats and Zaino. If you follow their instructions your car shine will look like layers of glass.


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

I have been reading about Zanio on other forums for almost 2 years now and after being a Meguires fan for years I finally ordered the kit.. so far I am sold. I only have 2 coats of Z-5 and one coat of Z-2 and it already looks better then any wax/polish I have ever used. Can't wait to get out there tomorrow and get a few more coats on. 

 Great product


----------



## Snap (Apr 2, 2005)

Zaino smells so darned GOOD! Cherries.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

LS2Bluegoat said:


> I have been reading about Zanio on other forums for almost 2 years now and after being a Meguires fan for years I finally ordered the kit.. so far I am sold. I only have 2 coats of Z-5 and one coat of Z-2 and it already looks better then any wax/polish I have ever used. Can't wait to get out there tomorrow and get a few more coats on.
> 
> Great product


I had to read this twice, 'cause I thought I wrote it :lol: 

I was masking off the flat black stripes, but Sal Zaino wrote me its OK and would give clear coat appearance and now it's even better and easier.

Get the FX flash cure additive on your next order. 

Most people having problems with Zaino either put it on too thick, or don't allow it to dry  Once you "learn", its very easy to apply


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

westell said:


> I had to read this twice, 'cause I thought I wrote it :lol:
> 
> I was masking off the flat black stripes, but Sal Zaino wrote me its OK and would give clear coat appearance and now it's even better and easier.
> 
> ...



I agree a little goes a long long way. I was skeptical at first but made sure that I used it sparingly (sp) I ordered the kit that had the FX cure additive and when I did the first three coats on Tuesday they were dry in no time. Tormorrow I plan on one more coat of Z-5 for some left over fine scratches on the decklid and then 2 more coats of Z-2 using the z-6 in between each.. Just ordered the Z-8 and leather in a bottle also. 

On a side note the Houston Goat Heard from Ls1GTO.com is making an apperance at the Gulf coast GTO Car show on May 15th at the Sea Brook Beach club you should bring your car down we are looking for as many goats as we can in the group I will find the link.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22777


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

LS2Bluegoat said:


> I agree a little goes a long long way. I was skeptical at first but made sure that I used it sparingly (sp) I ordered the kit that had the FX cure additive and when I did the first three coats on Tuesday they were dry in no time. Tormorrow I plan on one more coat of Z-5 for some left over fine scratches on the decklid and then 2 more coats of Z-2 using the z-6 in between each.. Just ordered the Z-8 and leather in a bottle also.
> 
> On a side note the Houston Goat Heard from Ls1GTO.com is making an apperance at the Gulf coast GTO Car show on May 15th at the Sea Brook Beach club you should bring your car down we are looking for as many goats as we can in the group I will find the link.
> 
> http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22777


A herding; might be able to make that. Quick trip down to Seabrook, love the autobahn, aka Beltway8  thanks for invite :cheers


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

westell said:


> A herding; might be able to make that. Quick trip down to Seabrook, love the autobahn, aka Beltway8  thanks for invite :cheers



The more the better!! Just go to that thread and sign up because they are going to reserve spaces for the club so that we can all park together plus there is some good info on the judging and times and such!! Hope to see you there


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

I'll always be a Mequiar's guy.................sorry. Been using it happily since I was 16


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

Vader953 said:


> I'll always be a Mequiar's guy.................sorry. Been using it happily since I was 16



I am a creature of habit with everything that I do, and I have alwasy lived by the rule that once I find something that works I stick with it. I to started using meguiar's at 16 and am now 30 I thought it was the greatest and still do as far as over the counter products are concerned I love there line. But I have to tell you that jus the first three coats of Zaino that I have applied have made the car 10 times better than any meguiars polish system or wax I have ever used. And it only gets better with more coats.. I don't usually push products but I can't say enough about it. I will continue to use mequiars on my daily driver though because with meguiars you still can't go wrong IMO Zanio is just far superior in the shine and feel factor so far


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Zaino'd today...first time

It's certainly not for the faint of heart that first time (but then again what is?)....I spent the better part of 6hours for the initial go round, I had some other distractions but I'm completely satisfied with the outcome.

This is only the first time, 2 coats of Z-5 and 1 of Z-2 with Z-6 in between....I can't wait for some more free time. Gotta ride the bike tomorrow so probably nothing again till next Friday.

Hood









Rear









Side


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

RookWV,

Your car looks fantastic! I have used Zaino before on a Millenium Yellow Vette but hated all the steps you had to take. Being the lazy bast**d that I am, I usually just use the one step process wax. :seeya:


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

RookWV said:


> Zaino'd today...first time
> 
> It's certainly not for the faint of heart that first time (but then again what is?)....I spent the better part of 6hours for the initial go round, I had some other distractions but I'm completely satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> ...



Hey, where are you at in WV? I am in Parkersburg.


----------



## Ultramatic (Jan 7, 2005)

I love Zaino too, but don't have DEEP enough
pockets to make a car payment and $100 bucks on wax.


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

toolman said:


> Hey, where are you at in WV? I am in Parkersburg.


Down in Beckley....


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

Tropicare is better than Zaino

http://www.ls2.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=162508

Hell, all the pro detailers I know use Tropicare over Zaino now. So much that a guy has a hard time finding a pro detailer that still uses Zaino in the metro area.

http://www.ls2.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=217600


----------

